# Probleme mit Dungeon Keeper 2



## Nyffi (19. Januar 2018)

Liebes Forum

Über die Forensuche habe ich leider keinen passenden Thread gefunden, deshlab mache ich kurz einen neuen auf. Falsch ich hier komplett falsch bin tut es mir Leid. 

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen Dungeon Keeper 2 auf GOG zu einem Schnöppchenpreis gekauft. Voller Vorfreude habe ich das Spiel installiert. Leider lässt es sich nicht aufstarten, ich erhalte immer die unten angehängte Fehlermeldung. Neuinstallieren oder über den GOG Launcher reparieren lassen habe ich bereits versucht. Habt ihr eventuell eine Ahnung, woran das liegt?

Mein System läuft mit WIndows 10 und ist soweit up to date.

Danke bereits im Voraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Jeretxxo (19. Januar 2018)

Geh mal in deine Systemsteuerung, dann auf Programme > Programme und Features anklicken,  links in der Leiste "Windows-Features aktivieren oder deaktivieren" anklicken, in dem erscheinenden Fenster suchst du "Legancykomponenten" und klickst auf das Plus, mach einen Haken an "DirectPlay" und drück ok, schließ alles wieder, eventuell ist ein Neustart erforderlich, danach sollte Dungeon Keeper 2 wieder laufen.


----------



## Nyffi (24. Januar 2018)

Bitte entschuldige mein spätes Feedback, konnte es erst gestern ausprobieren. Aber es hat funktioniert!!  

Vielen herzlichen Dank für die schnelle und erfolgreiche Lösung des Problems.


----------



## Jeretxxo (24. Januar 2018)

Freut mich das es geklappt hat.


----------

